# 23 lbs Raw Whole Ham



## Finney (May 13, 2005)

Sounds good weekend, let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2005)

If it's a leg, it comes from the rear leg of the pig. The shoulder comes from the front. It sure is a big piece of meat. Weekend, let us know how it comes out. I see those things in the supermarket around here all the time and would love to do one. Keep the pics coming also!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

DAT RIGHT DARE'S A BIG HUNK OF MEAT, I DON'T CARE WHO YA ARE DAT'S BIG!


----------



## jminion1 (May 13, 2005)

That is a ham just not cured the way most would find one. You handle it like like a butt or picnic, your looking at a 18 to 24 hour cook.
Jim


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

DAMN!!     Good luck on the cook...And, I really like that little red kettle in the corner!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 13, 2005)

You got some stamina boy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2005)

Yeah, it'll work either way.  Try to monitor how fast temps are rising after the first 8 to 10 hours.  Remember, the ham is from the back leg, and will have less internal fat than a shoulder.  Don't expect as long of a plateau.


----------



## K Kruger (May 13, 2005)

Looks like a nice one.

I usually do fresh hams at a higher temp after a couple days brining and a  paste rub; 300-350, and pull them at 150 internal, like you might with a pork loin. They're favorites.

Good luck with your cook.


----------



## K Kruger (May 13, 2005)

It's based on an old Chris Schlesinger one I think. Anyway, the brine is 

4 qts of water
1 c turbinado
1 c kosher
1 T whole cloves
1 T whole green peppercorns
1/2 a nutmeg grated or use 2 tsp already ground

Bring half the water to a boil with the spices. Stir in the sugar and salt till dissolved. Remove from heat. Mix in the other water. Cool.  Add the fresh ham to the brine adding more water if needed to cover it. Brine 1- 3 days, stirring oocasionally.

Paste rub--

3/4 c Cholula (or Tabasco or similar)
3 T minced garlic
2 T brown sugar
1 T dryr fresh thyme
1 1/2 T cumin
1 1/2 ground black pepper
1 T coriander
1 t ground allspice
generous pinch salt


Drain ham; rinse briefly; dry. Apply paste. I crank my kettle or WSM to hit 350 or higher, put in the ham on and close vents some allowing the ham to cook higher as the temp drops to 300 or so. Most often I use  citrus wood since I have lots of it.

I pull at 150 internal.


----------



## txpgapro (May 14, 2005)

At this rate you'll be up all night long! :lmao: Need to get that internal temp up.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2005)

fftop:


			
				K Kruger said:
			
		

> ...  Cholula


 You had me right there: *However* ...
:rant:
I take offense to ... to ... the "(or Tabasco or similar)" part! I'm a HUGE Cholula spokesperson for it being an "every day"  MILD type of Hot Sauce and it should be used in all possible situations! There is no substitute for it's flavor!
 For those who don't know what it is... well,  you haven't Googled enough! Find it, Use it, Live it, Love it !
Did I just say that?    I'm a feak... Shut Up ! 
Ahem... Sorry.... We now return you to your previously interesting thread....
fftop:

Just kidding Kevin.  :!:


----------



## txpgapro (May 14, 2005)

And for a Yankee to know about Cholula.......well let's just say we'll make you an honorary Texan. =D>


----------



## K Kruger (May 14, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> fftop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stuck the 'Tabasco or similar' part in because--strange as it seems(!)--Cholula is not available in lots of places in this country.  Believe me, I drive 170,000 miles/year. I carry a few bottles with me because I can't always find it and I cook all over the place so....  

 I love the stuff. (I figgered you were just kidding.)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2005)

Man Weekend that looks good enough to eat already!!!  Please post some sliced pic's of that Leg!  Thanks for all the pic's already, can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 14, 2005)

Well, it's morning. Where are ya? Oh, yeah......


----------



## Bruce B (May 14, 2005)

I've got my heart set on a big old ham sandwich today. How we doin'?


----------



## K Kruger (May 14, 2005)

> but would it be in the Mexican food aisle??


 Likely; it's made in Mexico. That's where it is in the stores I buy it in. The bottle is similar to a Tabasco bottle but it has a round wood cap.

Meat looks great so far.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Damn, that looks great!    It's a 7 hour drive...Can you guys wait???  

 :!:


----------



## txpgapro (May 14, 2005)

Well done!  You're no longer a weekender - you are now an all nighter! :lmao:


----------



## Shawn White (May 14, 2005)

That really looks good Weekend ... wish I was having that for breakfast too.

I really have to try a ham one of these days. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2005)

Inside looks juicy...great job!  Got an electric knife?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

I'm hongry!!  Using some KK Technology...And I'm about half way there! 

 :!: 

Great report and pics!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 14, 2005)

I am definately going to do one of those this month! Maybe next week along with a cured smoked ham!


----------



## Griff (May 14, 2005)

Wow, that looks really gooood! A slice with breakfast would be real tough to beat. Good job End.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2005)

=D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 

Awesome. Just simply ... Awesome !

 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------

